# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  احذروا قراصنة الانترنت

## diyaomari

قراصنة الانترنت يحتالون على الاكسبلورر


قبل تنزيل نسخة حديثة من برنامج "اكسبلورر 8" لتصفح الانترنت، لا بد أن يتأكد المستخدم من ان العرض مقدم فعليا من شركة مايكروسوفت للبرمجيات وليس من احد قراصنة الشبكة الدولية. 
وأفادت شركة "جي ـ داتا" المتخصصة في البرامج الامنية بأنها رصدت مؤخرا على الانترنت رسائل دعائية تعرض نسخة تجريبية من المتصفح الجديد "اكسبلورر 8"، مضيفا ان هذه الرسائل تحتوي على برنامج ضار من فئة "احصنة طروادة" التي تسمح بتسلل البرامج المؤذية الى اجهزة الكمبيوتر.
وأضافت الشركة انه في حال انسياق المستخدم وراء هذا العرض الدعائي، فإن البرنامج الضار سيتسرب الى كمبيوتر المستخدم ليتيح لقراصنة الانترنت التسلل اليه عن بعد والاطلاع على محتوياته.
فإذا كنت تريد تحميل النسخة التجريبية الحقيقية من المتصفح "اكسبلورر 8"، عليك زيارة مركز تحميل البرامج على الموقع الالكتروني لشركة "مايكروسوفت".

----------


## diyaomari

:Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالخبر ضياء

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _شكرا عالخبر ضياء_



 welcomeخيتو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً ضياء...

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
> _شكراً ضياء..._



 welcome خالد

----------


## واحده حلوه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور  :Cry2:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

الإكسبلورر متصفح فاشل

جربوا الفايرفوكس وهو الأسرع والأكثر أمانا

----------

